# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  بوست موحد لتحرير هجليج

## النزير

*تخصيص ساعة او دقائق او لحظات بالدعاء لجنودنا البواسل بالنصر المؤزر
الله اكبر  الله اكبر   الله اكبر
 والنصر للسودان 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الحمد لله تم تحرير مدينة هجليج توقعوا البيان على تلفزيون السودان بعد ساعة ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الله اكبر ولا نامت اعين الجبناء 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد الله اكبر ولله الحمد 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبرالله اكبر الله اكبر

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله توقعناها غدا صباحا
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اللهم انصر القوات المسلحة السودانية فى مشارق الارض ومغاربها 
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*اللهم ثبت اقدامهم وانصرهم علي اعداء الدين
*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*الله اكبر  الله اكبر   الله اكبر
اللهم انصر القوات المسلحة السودانية
*

----------


## اللولاح

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمد 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*اللهــــم .. شفِّع فيه نبينا و مصطفاك صلى الله عليه و سلَّم ،
و احشره تحت لوائِه ، و اسقِهِ من يده الشريفة شربة هنيئة لا يظمأ بعدها أبداً

*

----------


## صخر

*اللهم اجعله في عليين
كلنا فداء ي سودان
ودمت عزيزا شامخا
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*(وَلا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا  بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ * فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ  اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُوا  بِهِمْ مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلَّا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ *  يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لا  يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ )


صدق الله العظيم
*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*اللهم يا حنان يا منان يا واسع الغفران اغفر له وارحمه وعافه واعف عنه  واكرم نزله ووسع مدخله واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ونق من الذنوب والخطايا  كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس.

اللهم:أبدله دارا خيرا من داره وأهلا خيرا من أهله وزوجا خيرا من زوجه وأدخله الجنة وأعذه من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب النار .

اللهم :اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار.
اللهم:افسح له في قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة.

اللهم :املأ قبره بالرضا والنور والفسحة والسرور.

اللهم: اغفر له في المهدين واخلفه في عقبه من الغابرين واغفر لنا وله يارب العالمين وافسح له في قبره ونور له فيه.

اللهم:اجعله في بطن القبر مطمئنا وعند قيام الأشهاد امنا وبوجود رضوانك واثقا والى أعلى علو درجاتك سابقا.

اللهم:أسكنه فسيح الجنان واغفر له يارحمان.

اللهم:ان رحمتك وسعت كل شيئ وهو شيئ فارحمه رحمة تطمئن بها نفسه وتقر بها عينه.

اللهم:احشره مع المتقين الى الرحمان وفدا

اللهم:احشره في زمرة المقربين وبشره بروح وريحان وجنة النعيم.

اللهم :احشره مع اصحاب اليمين واجعل تحيته سلام لك ومن اصحاب اليمين.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الوليد عمر
					

المتواجدون الآن 74 عضو. الأعضاء 16 والزوار 58

أكبر تواجد بالمنتدى كان 3,888, 16-11-11 الساعة 04:44 PM.

الوليد عمر, abu basil, أبو أحمد, محمد star, مجاهد بابكر, alajabalajeeb, الحوشابي, الكودري, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ابوعبودى الصغير, ارسن لوبن, Freid Bapekr, ياسر محجوب محى الدين, monzir ana, على الصغير, عبدالرحمن محجوب 

لماذا انتم صامتون؟؟؟
والي متي ستظلون صامتون؟؟؟
لماذا لا تهتفون وتطالبون برحيلهم ؟؟؟
ماذا قدموا لنا حتي الآن سوي الفشل؟؟؟





الصمت عند العارفين كلام !!
*

----------


## aaddil

*رحم  الله  طارق   الطاهر , وأسكنه  فسيح  جناته  مع  الصديقين  والشهداء  وحسن  اؤلئك  رفيقا ,, والهم    اهله  وذويه , والهمكم  والهمنا , اخي  
عبد  الرحمن  محجوب  الصبر  وحسن  العزاء ,,   ولا  ازكي  طارق  علي  ربه , فقد  كان  شابا  خلوقا , شهما , بارا  بذويه  واهله ,, وجيرانه
الذين  كنت  احدهم  بمدينة  المهدية ,  الحارة  الاولي
ولله  ما  اعطي  ولله  ما  اخذ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واجعل الجنة مثواه
اللهم تجعله في الفردوس الاعلى مع النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعة  واعفو عنه وادخله الجنة بخير حساب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماعرفنا الدايرو يرحل منو هجليج ورجعت تاني منو يرحل ؟؟؟؟
٩
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*رحلو ولا لسه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم يادكتور
ورينا يحفظ الوطن من كيد الاعداء والخونة والمترصدين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم احفظ وطننا الغالي من كل مكروه
وقوي شوكة جنوده واهزم أعدائه ماظهر منهم ومابطن
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*اللهم نسألك أن تتقبل روحه شهيدة للوطن
اللهم انا نسألك أن تنزله منزلة الشهداء عندك 
وأن تسكنه في أعلي عليين 


اللهم بدله داراً خير من داره و أهلاً خيراً من أهله 

*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم يادكتور
ورينا يحفظ الوطن من كيد الاعداء والخونة والمترصدين



  ومن كيد بنِيه
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*ارحل يا أخي ، كان ما فاهم معني ارحل يا اخي امشي ، 
*

----------


## السيد

*عجبوني الليله جو . . 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*فرحة كبيرة تشهدها شوارع الخرطوم 
*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*ارحل يا اخي وخذ معك كل حاشيتك ،
ارحل فقد مللنا واصبحنا لا نقوي علي الصبر،
ارحل فقد اوردتنا المهالك وجعلتنا مسخرة لكل من هب ودب،
ارحل فقد جعلتنا نمل من محبوبنا،
ارحل حتي نعود لعهدنا القديم وتاريخنا ومجدنا وعزنا،

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*خرجت جموع الشعب السودانى بعيد اعلان تحرير هجليج فى مسيرات عفوية متوجهة الى القيادة العامة لقوات الشعب المسلحة لتحية الجنود البواسل على وقفتهم القوية فى الزود عن حياض الوطن  كما انتظمت شوارع الخرطوم واحياء المدن الثلاث امدرمان وبحرى والخرطوم احتفالات فى الشوارع الشيب والشباب والاطفال والنساء يغنون ويرقصون وكان لافتاً ان الجماهير كانت تحمل كل جندى يمر بالشارع على الاعناق فى فرح عارم لا يستطيع القلم وصفها هذا شعب جدير بالإحترام ترفع عن الصغائر  وركل الإنتماءات الحزبية الضيقه وقف في صف الوطن ونصرة قواته الباسله وخرج لشوارع الخرطوم في مسيرات الفرح الخرافي بعد أن قدم أبناؤه فداء للوطن ...
عزيز أنت ياوطني رغم قساوة المحن 
رغم صعوبة المشوار .. ورغم قساوة التيار ..

*

----------


## غندور

*اللهم بدله داراً خير من داره و أهلاً خيراً من أهله 

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

* 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## عباس التنقر

*اللهــم : أنزله منزلاً مباركاً وانت خير المنزِلين
اللهــم : أنزله منازل الصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقاً
اللهــم : اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار
اللهــم : أفسح له فى قبره مد بصره وافرش قبره من فراش الجنة
اللهــم : أعذه من عذاب القبر وجاف الأرض عن جنبيه
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


*

----------


## النجم السامق

*ربنا يتقبله مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولائك رفيقا وغيره أبطال كتار قضوا في هجليج وغيرها فربنا يتقبلهم جميعا والله اكبر والعزة للسودان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر حمدا يليق بجلالك وكمالك
اللهم دمها لنا نعمة واحفظها من الزوال
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*على قناة النيل الازرق احتفال الساحة الخضراء بتحرير هجليج .
*

----------


## النجم السامق

*الحمد لله تم النصر للقوات المسلحة التي ردت هجليج في تمام الساعة 02:20 ظهرا
الله اكبر والعزة للسودان ودايرين جوبا جوة أديناهم وطن ببتروله فطمعوا في بلدنا وعرضنا عليهم الحريات الأربعة فطعنونا في الظهر. ما دايرين معاهم أي سلام بعد ده.
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*الحد لله على تحرير هجليج من دنس العملاء والمأجورين نهار الجمعة المباركة 20 ابريل
الله اكبر والعزة للسودان ودايرين جوبا جوة أديناهم وطن ببتروله فطمعوا في بلدنا وعرضنا عليهم الحريات الأربعة فطعنونا في الظهر. ما دايرين معاهم أي سلام بعد ده.
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*لاتفاوض  ولا حور نحن الضيعنا غير المفاوضات شنو 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم احفظ نعمة الفرح والسرور على الشعب السوداني ودمها عليهم
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*  
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الشكر للجميع على المرور والله اكبر والعزة للسودان
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*اللهم أحشره مع اصحاب اليمين واجعل تحيته سلام لك ومن اصحاب اليمين
*

----------


## samawal

*(وَلا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ * فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلَّا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ * يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ )


صدق الله العظيم
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*له الرحمة والمغفرة وجنات العلى.اللهم اجعله فى عليين مع النبيين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن اؤلاءك رفيقا
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*(وَلا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا  بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ * فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ  اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُوا  بِهِمْ مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلَّا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ *  يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لا  يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ )
تقبله الله بواسع رحمته وجعله مع الابرار والصديقين والنبيين والهم اله الصبر الجميل وجعله شافعا لكبيرهم وصغيرهم
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بوست الوليد عمر الذى تم دمجه مع بوست تحرير هجليج 
هو بوست غير واضح وكلمة ارحل لم يوضح من يعنى بها لازم يكون الموضوع واضح لانها للنقاش كيف تدمجو بوست 
من غير موضوع تابعت بوست الوليد ضيع لى زمنى فقط لم استفد من اى طرح فيه .ارجو ان يكون اضح فى طرحه للمواضيع  .  
*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لو كنت مكانهم لاستحيت ولمت من الخجل
واول ما افيق اتقدم باستقالتي من موقعي ان كنت وزير دفاع او رئيس او غيره
..
دولة وليدة لها اسبوعات تدخل وتحتل احدي المدن وانت عاجز عن تحريرها وتتخبط وتستجدي جامعة الدول العربية
والاتحاد الافريقي ومجلس الامم المتحدة واثيوبيا ومصر وغيرها لتقف معك !
..
السودان يمر بازمة سببها هؤلاء البلهاء الذين قذموه وجعلوه اضحوكة في شفاه البسوي والما بسوي
..
اي دولة رئيسها راقص امنها ناقص
..
كما لايجب ان يموت ابنائنا لتحقيق نزوات الطيب مصطفي ونافع وطغمتهم الفاسدة
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
...



2222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------

